# The latest Cholula hot sauce



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the new Cholula Chile Lime Hot Sauce. If so, please give some feedback of your experience with this new hot sauce. it sounds like it would be great on beef fajitas, taquitos, or a ceviche or other seafoods. Thanks for the time my friends.


----------



## shhaker (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds hella good ill keep my eyes out for it!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 29, 2010)

have you ever tried any of the Marie Sharps sauces?  My brother discovered it in Belize and although I don't do the hot stuff much...the one he gave me is awesome!


----------



## meateater (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen it just havent bought it yet. It sure does look good. Like you said ceviche sounds good with it. Just might have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 29, 2010)

I have tried it, and it is excellent. We put it on tacos, nachos and even scrambled eggs and cheese one morning. Very nice flavor. Not overpowered with the lime. It gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 22, 2010)

ill have to look for this next time at the store.  cholula is my go to hot sauce for everything besides wings.


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2010)

I forgot about this thread, I picked up a few fish tacos the other week and that sauce was the bomb. It's heavy on the lime which I like and went great with the cabbage.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

while the lime version would be great in a ceviche or cocktail, i like the flavor of "mi tapatio" better.........just me.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 23, 2010)

Tapatia all the way for mexican foods, chalula and other hot sauces are great on every thing else imo.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

here is another one with a bite.......


----------



## meateater (Jun 23, 2010)

chefrob said:


> here is another one with a bite.......


Yup, thats a good one! I think it comes in red or green. I agree on the tapatio, everyone needs a bottle of that in their kitchen.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 24, 2010)

chefrob said:


> while the lime version would be great in a ceviche or cocktail, i like the flavor of "mi tapatio" better.........just me.


Yup - got a large bottle in my fridge right now - if I want some lime I will just add it to the dish

Used to buy lots of sauces but have narrowed it down to Tapatio and the green sauce from Iguana


----------



## chefrob (Jun 24, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Yup - got a large bottle in my fridge right now - if I want some lime I will just add it to the dish
> 
> Used to buy lots of sauces but have narrowed it down to Tapatio and the green sauce from Iguana


can't say i've had the green iguana........i'l have to look next time i'm at the store.


----------

